# we need jefries (take a look)



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

Jare Jefferies is taking the NBA seriously he has grown an inch in 2 months and now is 6'11". He has gained 25 pound in muscle and looks rather good. He looks alot like Jermaine Oneal now. He is a smart savvy player. Right now he looks like a nice pick up if we can move down a few spots. He would be a bargain at #9 or #10. he is very versatile very he can play th 2 ,3,4 and even one forget about dat he can play all five positions since he is gaining muscles and should start right away if the knicks are smart but their not they choose to play with olda$$es but i think they will come through.


----------

